
Show HN: Simple JSON database of unit conversion factors - dktoao
https://github.com/GhostWrench/unitdb
======
dktoao
Hello, I couldn't find anything like this and thought it would be useful, so I
spent some time putting it together. Hopefully others find it useful!

